# Lip balm labels



## leejones15 (Apr 4, 2015)

Does anyone know what size avery labels fit as lip balm tube labels?


----------



## maudbid (Jul 21, 2014)

leejones15 said:


> Does anyone know what size avery labels fit as lip balm tube labels?


I use the 22806 2"x2" labels, but they are a bit wide so I trim about 1/8" off before applying. I then use these shrink wrap to get that professional look.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0118GM7V4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I use address labels and trim for lenght. But have to put a shrink warp tube on it right away. Rotary cutter and straight edge. For cutting.


----------



## 109651 (Jun 26, 2015)

I prefer to buy labels at Onlinelabels.com and use their online label template and print from home. Label #OL421WG Fits perfectly. Cheaper buying in bulk. I use the same size labels for all 3 sizes of my Honey jars, too: 8oz, 1 lb and 2 lb jars.


----------

